# Pregnant?



## truedatt (Apr 21, 2009)

My cat slipped out like 2 weeks ago wile she was in heat. she was only out for a few mins but i think shes pregnant because she fell out of heat that day and it hadnt lasted long at all. i herd that cats can get morning sick and shes been experenceing that. shes always been insane she runs around like she needs ridelin but it seems to have intensafied. her belly also is hanging lower. shes not fat but its just lower. just wondering what elce to be on the look out for.


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

In about a week (around 21 days post getting pregnant) You should notice the nipples getting really pink


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think, if she was only outside for a few minutes and you were trying to catch her and she didn't leave your sight, it would be difficult for her to be pregnant. Her coming out of heat that day could have just been a co-incidence. I've never heard of cats experiencing 'morning sickness'...but then, what do I know? I certainly haven't seen it all and it could be true, though I would suspect more of a food allergy, hairball or eating too fast causing vomiting. As for her belly hanging down further...well, some cats have more of a 'hangy-down' belly than others. _Sort of like how some people have hangy-down earlobes and some have attached earlobes. It's just a genetic thing._ Some people believe the hangy-down belly is a result of female cats being spayed of having been pregnant before. Not true. I've had spayed cats who had hangy-down and spayed cats who had no hangy-down belly. I've also had *male* cats who did have a hangy-down belly, and there is no way they could have ever been spayed or pregnant!

I suppose you would have to wait until your kitty was further along in pregnancy, to know for sure. Or have a vet exam and see what they say. Gestation is around 63 days, +/- a few days. For myself?...I would be inclined to make a spay appointment w/in the week and tell the vet: "I don't want to know if she *was* preggers." Some people cannot bring themselves to do that, and that is okay, but just be sure to make arrangements for the mother and all kittens to get spayed/neutered and find good homes.
Best of uluck,
Heidi


----------



## truedatt (Apr 21, 2009)

ya im a lil confused on that 1 myself :yikes lol
so im pretty sure she pregnant 
nipples r getting pink
mom says she feels em
i think i felt 1 2day which is exciting b/c i've never been able 2 feel em b4
so im excited 4 it
starting to try getting her settled in a nesting area
prolly too early but w/e
i'd prefer not wakeing up to a litter of slimy kittens on my bed
:dis 
lol


----------

